# Medical journals and new researches.



## arghal (Nov 6, 2010)

Ever since i started medschool my teachers have told me how difficult and vast it is. In one year i agree with them. There are always new researches, methods of surgery and new approaches being tested and developed. 
My concern is that in Pakistan how does one stay up to date? Most of the universities do not provide internet facilities or don't have updated libraries. 

One website I found which is not entirely on medicine but keeps you updated is
TED: Ideas worth spreading . It has videos on new ideas and how they can shape the future. Its worth a look. 
I would appreciate if anyone shares some websites which have a list of medical journals or helps you stay up to date on new findings. 

I went to scotland this summer and there my friend was studying genetic engineering. The subject mostly deals with biochemestry but what i was impressed with was how the teaching process worked. They were given case studies from journals that were either confirmed or inconclusive. 

Any input would be appreciated.


----------

